# Is my baby betta a boy or girl?



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

beachbunny said:


> Thank you!


is there a egg spot(white dot/ball) between anal and caudal fin? if so its female if not might be male
looks female to me


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually the egg spot isn't a reliable indicator at this point. Many young males, even passed maturity still have imitator ovipositers.

From the shape of the anal fin and from what looks like lack of ovaries I'm going to say male but it looks too early to tell.

Make sure you keep up on water changes every other day and feed about 3-4 times a day and you'll have an adult in no time! :-D


----------



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you both for your answers! Right now he's named Hercules so we'll see if I have to change his name. :lol: I will make sure to change the water every other day and feed him 3-4 times! I hope he can grow into a healthy adult!


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

beachbunny said:


> Thank you both for your answers! Right now he's named Hercules so we'll see if I have to change his name. :lol: I will make sure to change the water every other day and feed him 3-4 times! I hope he can grow into a healthy adult!


i got my fish as babies too 
it feels good watching them grow and developing their personalities 
good luck


----------



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

redcharizard said:


> i got my fish as babies too
> it feels good watching them grow and developing their personalities
> good luck



Thank you! This is my first baby fish. If he turns out as a girl, the name will be Rose. You're making me even more excited now because I realize I get to see the baby grow/change and watch a personality form.


----------



## redcharizard (Jun 5, 2013)

mine are between 7 and 9 weeks old they are different shape and size so im not to sure whos where since i got them at the same time lol 
you should up date size and pictures according to this chart should be fun


----------



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh wow! I definitely will! It's funny because it makes me think of keeping track of how a pregnancy belly is growing at certain weeks. (I'm currently pregnant and keeping track with photos.) Now I can with me betta fish too.:-D


----------



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

redcharizard said:


> mine are between 7 and 9 weeks old they are different shape and size so im not to sure whos where since i got them at the same time lol
> you should up date size and pictures according to this chart should be fun


according to the chart i think my fish is at 8 weeks old


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh by the way, you measure from nose to beginning of tail, not end of tail.

Also make sure you do a water change at least every other day. Baby's excrete a Growth Stunting hormone that can hinder his growth if you don't change the water enough. Make sure to always use conditioner and acclimate him to the new water ^^

Also does he have a heater? Baby Betta's especially need a constant temp and being a tropical fish, around 80 degree's is ideal. Temp swings can hurt all fish.

And if you weren't aware, you should feed your baby about 3-4 meals a day of crushed pellets or flakes, just small feedings. 

You're baby does look good though ^^


----------



## beachbunny (Jun 6, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh by the way, you measure from nose to beginning of tail, not end of tail.
> 
> Also make sure you do a water change at least every other day. Baby's excrete a Growth Stunting hormone that can hinder his growth if you don't change the water enough. Make sure to always use conditioner and acclimate him to the new water ^^
> 
> ...




Thank you for the very useful information! He does have a heater.  I will take good care of him and I'm glad I found this forum. I'm getting so much help. And thank you for saying my baby looks good! The baby betta need a lot more attention, the people at the pet store weren't nearly as informed as the people here. They didn't even tell me I needed a heater, luckily I already had one for the last betta I received from a wedding years ago. x)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh great! Glad to hear that :-D Yeah this forum is great and I certainly wouldn't have all my Betta's alive today if it weren't for it!

Good luck with your little one and of course if anything comes up, feel free to ask away ^_^


----------

